# Grußkarten und Kalender selber gestalten



## Sarasocke (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo !

Ich würde gerne dieses Jahr meine eigenen Kalender und Weihnachtskarten gestalten und auch selber drucken.

Ich arbeite normalerweise mit PSE 6.0.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, vielleicht Plugs-Ins oder Freeware ?

Danke !


----------



## smileyml (22. Oktober 2008)

Sarasocke hat gesagt.:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich würde gerne dieses Jahr meine eigenen Kalender und Weihnachtskarten gestalten und auch selber drucken.
> 
> ...




...ähm Tipps wozu? Mit PSE 6.0 sollte das doch durchaus machbar sein. Ich hoffe nicht du fragst nach irgendwelchen Vorlagen - denn du willst sie ja selbst gestalten. Alternativ kann man noch über den Einsatz von Vektorprogrammen nachdenken. Aber arbeitet man mit PSE in der richtigen Auflösung ist das meines Erachtens nicht notwendig.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sarasocke (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Marco !

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich in PSE das Kalendarium bastele, und dachte es gäbe vielleicht etwas zum runterladen.  Bilder, Hintergrund usw ist klar, das ist ja kein Problem.

Und für die Grußkarten - stimmt, ich habe nicht weit genug gedacht ... gibt ein Smilie für "blond Moment" 

Liebe Grüsse
Carol


----------

